# ODP's in Singapore



## Rabiaa (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on to whether Singapore have ODP's in hospitals. And also how I would go about applying for these jobs at the hospitals in Singapore.

ODP's stands for Operating Department Practitioner- they assist the surgeon in theatre by handing surgical instruments, assist the anaesthetist and support the patient during their recovery period after surgery. We are trained in all these areas, much like a scrub nurse, but do not have the qualifications of a nurse. 

I am just about to graduate and want to move to Singapore after a years experience in the UK. Would it help if I already have family living in Singapore as permanent residents? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Kind regards,
Rabiaa.


----------

